# Greenish tinted water. Algae bloom?



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Soo my tank has been cloudy for a few months. But last night after doing a water change, we realized that it now has a slight green tint to the water when we dumped it out. Offhand im unsure the exact numbers of all my test results, but ammonia was 0, nitrite was 0, Ph was a little low.. and my nitrate was a smidge high. 
We leave our lights on for about 5 hours a day in the evenings. Its not near any open windows where it gets direct sunlight..

Its a 29gallon tank... 7 Platys, 3 neons, 2 headlight tail lights, Otos and a snail. 

Im not sure how to clear up the water ?? Its not a brand new tank. Its already been through its cycle of being clear, cloudy, then clear again. But for the past 2 months or so its always been a smidge cloudy, but now we realize its worse. 

Please help! :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

When you say cycle,did you test to see if it was cycled or just going by the way the water looked?It sounds to me like more of bacterial bloom,but the green tint would be from algae.Do you have any live plants in the tank?If its definate algae a blackout will do the trick.This means for a week, keep the lights off,dont feed the fish and wrap a towel around it to keep out any light.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

An algae bloom is usually associated with the presence of ammonia. Are you using liquid tests or strips?


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

The API liquid test kit. I know the strips arent accurate.

And as far as the cycle goes, it was a very long time ago and before we knew all the fact we listen to our lfs and only waited 24 hours to start putting fish in. But this is the first time we've had spikes in our numbers and algae water issues.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a blackout and it will take care of your algae bloom.


----------

